# Cubase Elements 12 - crossgrade later? - Summer Sale???



## bleupalmtree (Jun 30, 2022)

So I'm thinking of trying out Cubase. What I want to know is if I buy it right now am I able to upgrade to either Artist or Pro? Also will there be a sale this summer and would I be able to upgrade to that sale price? Anyone know what day the sale would start if there is one? 

Any problems using SINE PLAYER with Cubase? I have a few brass instruments from Orchestral Tools. I can't remember if I read something somewhere about problems with using that with Cubase. Maybe not, not sure. If someone can please let me know.

I'm using a Macbook Pro 2020

Thank you for your time


----------



## GkM (Jul 8, 2022)

You can upgrade from Elements to Pr or Artist no problem
I use Sine player in Cubase with no issues (I’m on Windows so can’t confirm for Mac)
They do have sales, one has just started though not for Cubase this time, there will be one if you want to wait for it


----------

